# Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

For Sale: Abu Garcia 6500 C3 CT Mag. This is the green sided reel based on the old Mag Elites. $150 will ship at buyers expense. Condition is 8/10 cosmetic and 10/10 mechanical. Upgraded Carbontex Smoothies and ABEC ceramic bearings. Includes box papers and tool/oil.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

raymo said:


> for sale: Abu garcia 6500 c3 ct mag. This is the green sided reel based on the old mag elites. $150 will ship at buyers expense. Condition is 8/10 cosmetic and 10/10 mechanical. Upgraded carbontex smoothies and abec ceramic bearings. Includes box papers and tool/oil.


pics . . .


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> pics . . .


I'm sitting here looking at a 6500 C3 and an 11 ft CPS rod I bought form Raymo and if he says its 8-10 cosmetic it looks brand new. 

I'd be all over this but I'm holding out for a 666 Shuttle .................................you're getting $50 worth of new bearings and drag washers.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Dan! and yes, this reel is in good shape too. This one did hit the deck in my garage once, so the side plates do have a little scuffs...This reel mechanically is perfect and does have the upgrades mentioned (bearings/washers) and also a power handle.


----------



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

pics please


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

are the pics above not showing up?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Pics are up ,I can see them.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I see them too


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Id like to move this...how about $140 and free shipping?


----------

